# Post-Tonsillectomy Bleed



## Hoosiergirl615 (May 18, 2016)

I'm sure this question has been posted before, but I can't seem to find any references to it.  For CPT codes 42960 and 42962, what is the correct dx code?  I've seen codes selected that pertain to the respiratory system when in fact, the tonsils are part of the lymphatic system.  I cannot find the correct ICD-10 codes for a post-tonsillectomy bleed and am hopeful for some assistance from those who've gone before me.  Thank you kindly.


----------



## lmeadows (May 18, 2016)

I am having the same issue.  I posted my question under the ICD 10 section of the forum.


----------



## Hoosiergirl615 (May 19, 2016)

Did you find any answers?  I ended up selecting K91.840 but am still on a quest for a definitive answer.  If I find out, I'll repost.


----------



## CodingKing (May 19, 2016)

I posted in rowlands other thread but didn't see you had asked as well

Id go with the J codes (Respiratory). All the tonsil DX appear in this area. Had the bleeding not been post surgical it would have been coded to J35.8 per the index. Technically its in the lymphatic system (at least that where its pictured in the anatomy section drawings.) I just think of ICD and CPT being two unrelated coding systems so I lean towards where the ICD book refers to for ICD questions. Diagnosis main role is for tracking statistics so if you go by CPT guidelines when coding ICD-10 you may skew the statistics.


----------

